

Bringing a (physical) product to market — 6 tips - jbr
http://www.productdesignhub.com/articles/41-design-stories/75-cerevellum-the-development-of-the-worlds-first-digital-bicycle-mirror

======
ableal
Helpful rule-of-thumb: retail price = 3 * bill-of-materials. For volume
products, your mileage _will_ vary, etc.

Ancient, but seems to be holding. Recently came across this example:
<http://www.isuppli.com/NewsDetail.aspx?ID=20398> ("... iPhone 3G S carries a
BOM cost of $172.46").

